# No Air gap for Dishwasher



## robertc65

I was helping a friend remove an old countertop yesterday in preperation for a new counter top and sink install in a few days. We got to talking and he told me that the counter people told him he did not need a whole drilled for the air gap. They told him he did not need an air gap. Is this true? I have only hooked up a few dishwashers in my day, but I have always used an air gap. I'm thinking that without one, water could backup into the sink when the dishwasher drains. What's the real deal with not having a air gap?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## talos4

I'm not an expert and probably full of hot air but, 

I installed a new dishwasher in my kitchen where one had not been before. My cast iron sink was relatively new with no hole for an airgap. 

A plumbing friend of mine suggested the following:

When running the drain line loop the drain line inside the cabinet before connecting it to the drain pipe. Making sure the loop is up as opposed to hanging down. The loop in mine is about 16" in diameter. 

Works fine, have had zero problems with the dishwasher draining or any water backing up onto the sink.


----------



## robertc65

Thanks for shared your experience. I wonder if the loop servers to slow down the water a bit.

Rob


----------



## dkillianjr

Ive ran into this a bunch, Ive probly installed about 15 or so dishwashers with the loop this way, some of them years ago and no problems at. some of the dishwashers even have the drain preloped on the side of the unit.

Dave


----------



## Ron The Plumber

Not required here, drain hose only needs to be secured higher then the bottom or sink, airgaps look like crap anyways.


----------



## tzzzz216

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not required here, drain hose only needs to be secured higher then the bottom or sink, airgaps look like crap anyways.


I agree with you Ron , they've been doing that way for years .


----------



## mickeyco

I've installed a few hundred + dishwashers and very few with air gaps, in the City of Chicago it is/was a requirement but we never installed one (eliminated quite a few), only hooked up existing ones. The IPC requires them, the UPC does not and I don't know about the Illinois plumbing code. Way to many codes relating to this. The purpose of the air gap is too prevent back-flow and siphoning, and newer dishwashers (past 20 + years) have back flow preventers built in and looping the drain hose (not a circle, but an upside down u to the top of the cabinet or behind/side of dishwasher) prevents siphoning. Aside form being ugly space wasters the cheap air gaps have a tendency to spit and cough water out.


----------



## robertc65

Thanks for the responses. I'll tell him not to worry with the air gap. The hose from the dishwasher has plenty of slack so we can do the upside down U. Should the hose including the U stay below the bottom of the sink drain?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Ron The Plumber

As long as the hose is secured higher then bottom of sink, it don't matter


----------



## robertc65

Sounds Good. 

Thanks again 

Rob


----------



## emailyoungsoo

*need advice*

I was at a job today where the home owner purchased a new Whirpool DW that had a drain hose already high looped on the side of it. Does this mean I don't need to high loop again before i connect to the disposal? Is is bad if I double high loop the drain? 
Thanks-


----------



## LJSMITH1

What does the manufacturer's instructions say? Follow them.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

What does your code say, code tells you how the drain is to connect to the waste.


----------



## mccarty.74

No, even with the side loop you still need an air gap. It is the opposite of that, it is so a backed up sink does not follow into the dishwasher. I'm not a plumber but for this type of question visit www.plbg.com. Ask for HJ, Redwood, dlh, or packy. As far as plumbing goes you will not find a more definitive answer and those guys are infallible.


----------



## Proud Plumber

mccarty.74 said:


> No, even with the side loop you still need an air gap. It is the opposite of that, it is so a backed up sink does not follow into the dishwasher. I'm not a plumber but for this type of question visit www.plbg.com. Ask for HJ, Redwood, dlh, or packy. As far as plumbing goes you will not find a more definitive answer and those guys are infallible.


:no: that is an incorrect statement.


----------



## naptown CR

Air gaps haven't been required here in years and I refuse to install one. Te purpose was to prevent a cross connection between the water supply and the waste. On the old dishwashers the supply line entered the dishwasher below the flooe level rim or in plain english the botom lip of the door. The new ones now fill from about 4 inches up on the side therefore creating an air gap within the dishwasher.


----------



## rbsremodeling

naptown CR said:


> Air gaps haven't been required here in years and I refuse to install one. Te purpose was to prevent a cross connection between the water supply and the waste. On the old dishwashers the supply line entered the dishwasher below the flooe level rim or in plain english the botom lip of the door. The new ones now fill from about 4 inches up on the side therefore creating an air gap within the dishwasher.


Been reading the directions on stuff again I see:laughing:


----------



## catspaw

real men don't read directions they just do it. the uniform plumbing code still requires an air gap if that is your code of choice. the international plumbing code does not require an air gap. high loop or per manufacturers installation instructions.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

catspaw said:


> the uniform plumbing code still requires an air gap if that is your code of choice..



I so glad you told me what my code is, ever think about getting the a new code?


----------



## naptown CR

rbsremodeling said:


> Been reading the directions on stuff again I see:laughing:


yeah I'm a dweeb like that


----------

